# Ping-Pong Ball + Toilet = Hours of Fun



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Ben, one of my kitties, loves watching the toilet flush (yeah, he's a weird cat). He always hangs over the lid and looks into the toilet then meows indicating for me to come over and flush it. So I decided today to try something out and he had a blast. I dropped a ping-pong ball in the toilet and he must have spent an hour playing. It was so funny. I took some pictures so as soon as I get my scanner up and working again I'll post them  .


----------



## Meow (Jun 24, 2003)

That would be so cute to see. I'll have to try that with my new kitty. She's very playful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had a kitten who loved to watch the commode flush also! He would come running from wherever he was in the house to watch it. I made sure I jiggled the handle so that he wouldn't miss it! The ping pong ball game sounds great.

My Precious plays fetch. (She taught me.) She has all sorts of mice that I bought, but her "mousie" to play fetch is a rolled up piece of cardboard. That's her favorite fetching mousie. I posted elsewhere that I might market it., and Jessica told me she'd take four. :wink: Gee, I never filled that order. :idea: Now, to think of a price......

Lexxie, perhaps you could redesign the commode in appearance, and market it to the wealthy as a cat toy! Ping pong balls -extra purchase--plus shipping and handling. :evil: 

Now to think of an ad--Get your velvet covered water fountain /swimming mouse toy today! Your cat will be the first in the neighborhood to own this easy to operate, interactive exerciser. Let kitty push the button, and see what happens! Send cash only.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, I could be a millionaire in a week!


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kitty likes to look in the toilet too when I flush it--I'll have to try the ping pong balls!! My girl cats run from the bathroom when the toilet flushes--they must think that it is going to get them!! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll take 2 of the cardboard toys please? Hehe my cats love the toilet flushing but I think the ping pong ball thing is a great idea. I will definitely try that when I get one. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're in the mail, invoice included! :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

O O O Please, pics PLEASE!


----------

